# Any thoughts on USA Nirvana's Blue Mystic and Northern Light Autos?



## Leo27 (Dec 9, 2020)

Last year I grew Pacific Seed Bank's White Widow auto. This year I'd like to try a more indica based plant. WW is OK but I'm seeking more of a body buzz (none w/WW) and a much less stinky plant. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2020)

Granddaddy Purple or maybe Pineapple Express.


----------



## Leo27 (Jan 16, 2021)

Well I went with the Northern Light Auto from NirvanaShop. Almost a month in shipping transit. I soaked a seed over night and planted directly in soil. Germinated in three days and looking good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2021)

Awesome. 
Could have picked a better handle then Leo


----------



## Leo27 (Jan 16, 2021)

Haaaaaa!


----------



## The celts are here (Jan 29, 2021)

Just planted a northern lights/blueberry auto seed tonight for the start of
My next grow,also doing Girl Scout cookies,60 day bubblegum gum auto,I mite do a lemon skunk as well,these are all autos 

I have cream,gorilla glue,Hindu kush,white widow growing at the minute all autos

this is the cream she’s starting to fatten up


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2021)

Looks good. Hard to tell its true colors because of the Leds.


----------



## Leo27 (Feb 22, 2021)

39 days in and my _"short" _Nirvana Northern Light Auto is 4 feet tall!

EDIT: On Seedfinder it mentions two phenotypes...

short, compact, fastly blossoming, indica-dominant Phenotype #1
long, stretched, fastly blossoming, indica-dominant Phenotype #2


----------

